# What is an fpac?



## DageonYar (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen several posts now that mention adding an f-pac to the batch... but, what is an f-pac?


----------



## MN-winer (Oct 6, 2009)

Also known as a "Flavor" pack. Basically used to sweeten or flavor wines after they have fermented dry. Typically used in sweet white wines such as Riesling or Gwertstraminer. I think there might be a red wine out there that uses that also. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

F-Pac is a flavor pak of concentrated juices. Most who make fruit wines make them. F-Pac's also come in some "mist" kit wines. 
Here is how to make one.
F-PAC	

How to make a F-PAC


Add 20-30% of what #'s of fruit used in the primary in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least 2+ more times. Then
back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 6, 2009)

Many thanks  I kinda figured, but wasn't sure. Thought I better ask 

So is this something I will need to do any time I make wine from fruit?


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

Its up to you. If you like flavor do it. There 6 things in winemaking that we all need to do
the 3 "P's"
Patience
Patience
Patience
and
The 3 "T's"
Taste
Taste
Taste
Taste you wine and see if you want to make one


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 6, 2009)

And... the 3 D's...

Drink
Drank
Drunk *hic*


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL I like it !


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 6, 2009)

I added one to my blackberry wine, twice. The first time it was before I added the k-meta and my blackberry went back to fermenting.
I'm not complaining, it did help the flavor and also increased the alcohol content.
The second time I added it, it was after the k-meta so it would only add more berry flavor, not more kick!


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2009)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I added one to my blackberry wine, twice. The first time it was before I added the k-meta and my blackberry went back to fermenting.
> I'm not complaining, it did help the flavor and also increased the alcohol content.
> The second time I added it, it was after the k-meta so it would only add more berry flavor, not more kick!


I hope you added Sorbate as well.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 6, 2009)

DY, this is a thread I started on the FPAC a while back. Some of the responses may be redundant to whats already been mentioned.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3553

If you type in FPAC into the search engine in this forum you may be able to get more answers. Also try, "sweeting", "backsweetining", "stabilizing". Some of the answers you seek may also be covered by some of these terms.


Good Luck.

Troy


----------

